# Writing practice- help to correct among foreros



## Nnuez

Hello everybody,

I am an English language studient from Madrid, Spain.
I am doing the 4th grade in my Oficcial School of Languages.
I'm interested in taking practice to improve my English's writing style, so 
I Think, It would be a good Idea If the people that take part of this forum
try to help other people to correct writings exercises, as: redactions, letters, reports, reviews...ect. Then, in  that way, I can correct Spanish writing exercices, and other people would correct mines.
I'm not a teacher, but as I am Spanish native, I could correct Spanish writings, and other English spoken people, could correct mines, even when they are nor teachers, in the same way as me.

Thank you very much for your attention.

Nnuez.


----------



## cuchuflete

Bienvenido a los foros Nnuez,

You are most welcome here.  Please have a look at the 'sticky' thread at the top of the English Only forum.  It explains how we help one another with language learning.

Much of what is done in these forums is helping language learners address their doubts.

regards,
Cuchuflete


----------



## Nnuez

Oh, I'm sorry for not having seen it before.

I only want to say, that I don't want anybody make for me my homeworks or anything like that, I only wish improve my level when i write in English, I find it dificult sometimes to be able to do good structures with the sentences, and may be it will not be enough for me, to ask for a doubt, what I think I need is a complete revision of my writings and someone tell me, may be not exactly the mistake but what are the wrong things, and after I can try to find the correct form.

I don't know if I can get private contact with someone that is interested 
about this, like me, because, as I have read, in this forums this is not allowed.

If someone is interested in this subject, please, get contact with me, if it's possible.

Thank you,

Nnuez


----------



## cuchuflete

Nnuez said:
			
		

> Oh, I'm sorry for not having seen it before.
> 
> I only want to say, that I don't want anybody make for me my homeworks or anything like that, I only wish improve my level when i write in English, I find it dificult sometimes to be able to do good structures with the sentences, and may be it will not be enough for me, to ask for a doubt, what I think I need is a complete revision of my writings and someone tell me, may be not exactly the mistake but what are the wrong things, and after I can try to find the correct form.
> 
> I don't know if I can get private contact with someone that is interested
> about this, like me, because, as I have read, in this forums this is not allowed.



Nnuez,

If you spend some time in the forums, you will see how helpful people are.  Some may contact you by MP/PM to exchange even more detailed corrections than are given in the public forum.  That's a private matter.  In the forums, we are happy to point out areas that need attention, and offer suggestions.

Un saludo,
Cuchu


----------



## Nnuez

Ok, Thank you, then, I will pay much attention to all the questions and answers here.

Thank you for this forums, I'm sure this is completely useful.

Nnuez.


----------



## MarcB

I agree with Nnuez. Many times people write something and would like it corrected, in any language, sometimes one's doubts are does it sound ok or not they do not always have a single question. Especially if they try to write it themselves I think it is different from asking someone to write it for them.I think forer@s should have a choice to help or not. Sometimes people do not know the language in question that is also different.


----------



## badgrammar

I can certainly understand the benefits of having someone correct your overall "style"...  I also understand the reasons many mods and foreros frown on general "proofreading" - because some people might take advantage of this for school or professional reasons. 

There have been cases where it would not bother me at all to help someone globally with their text - even if it is for school or work - as long as I can see the person has already put a lot of work into it.  And I would tend to give corrections in line with the person's level, correcting the big errors in an intermediate level text, and going for the finer points in an advanced one. 

So even for foreros it is a difficult decision, not wanting to go against forum guidelines, but still wanting to help people who are really trying to improve.  From experience I can tell you we earn alot by having our texts corrected.


----------



## Nnuez

I think we can see this by another point of view.
I think we can put a data base, for example, where people could give his/her e-mail adress in order to get a penfriend, so, in that way, we
could improve our level of English without the doubt we are asking for help for some writing from our work, or from our homework for the school.

May be this could be another solution to people like me that only desire
to write in English language, no matter if it's a letter or another kind of writing.
I don't know if this could be posible or not, or if it's something we can try to find in another kind of forum.

Thank you for the attention.
Saludos,
Nnuez


----------



## TrentinaNE

Nnuez said:
			
		

> I think we can see this by another point of view.
> I think we can put a data base, for example, where people could give his/her e-mail adress in order to get a penfriend, so, in that way, we
> could improve our level of English without the doubt we are asking for help for some writing from our work, or from our homework for the school.


 
There is nothing preventing you from contacting any forero whose e-mail address is public in order to request this kind of arrangement. But that's not the main focus of this forum. Not every site can be all things to all people.  



> I don't know if this could be posible or not, or if it's something we can try to find in another kind of forum.


Indeed, I have seen "penpal lists" on other language sites. You might want to do a bit more searching to see if someone already sponsors what you are looking for.  In the mean time, perhaps you can try posting specific questions in the appropriate language forums here. I see you have four posts since joining yesterday, and they're all in this thread! 

Cheers,
Elisabetta


----------



## Nnuez

TrentinaNE said:
			
		

> There is nothing preventing you from contacting any forero whose e-mail address is public in order to request this kind of arrangement. But that's not the main focus of this forum. Not every site can be all things to all people.
> 
> *That's true, there are a lot of people here, but I don't know if they want to have a penpal or not. That's the key.*
> 
> 
> perhaps you can try posting specific questions in the appropriate language forums here. I see you have four posts since joining yesterday, and they're all in this thread!
> Cheers,
> Elisabetta


 
*I don't have any specific question now, because I don't need writing in English nor for my work, neither for my school of languages, What I want and need in this moment is devolp and improve my writing style, that why I have posted five messages in this thread, because I'm very very interested on that. I'm going to ask for help in another forum about that, because I see here, this matter, disturb to all the senior members, I don't know why.*

*Thank you to all the people have replyed to me in order to help me.*
*Only If I have any other kind of specific question, I will ask for help again*


*Saludos,*
*Nnuez*


----------

